# Route Changes and Thruway Bus



## Adam (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi all

Two first time Amtrak travellers from the UK seeking advice please. Back in February we booked a number of Amtrak journeys as part of a month long holiday of a lifetime tour of your lovely country. Boston to Chicago, California Zephyr, Coast Starlight and The Crescent. So far, so amazing!

Now in the last week we have had a re-route of the Zephyr through Wyoming (so sadly missing the Rockies) and a Thruway bus for five hours from Boston to Albany.

Firstly is this normal? We are travelling in October is this a time of year where a lot of maintenance is done? Might we get more changes?

Secondly having spoken to a representative on the phone yesterday I asked about some sort of refund and was offered a mighty $14! Now The Boston Chicago leg was business class, I clearly won't be getting this service on a bus. However the newly sent ticket shows the cost of my seat minus business class with an additional $96 for the bus. Feel like I'll be spending five hours on a bus I don't want to be on AND being ripped off for the privilege!

Any advice would be gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## caravanman (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Adam,

Welcome to the forum.

Sorry to hear that your Amtrak adventure is getting off to such a lousy start! Sadly such disruptions can be a regular part of the show. Freight companies own the lines, and Amtrak has to fit in with their repair and diversion needs. It can happen at any time, you seem to double unlucky on this upcoming trip...

Bus substitutions are quite common, I guess the USA members of the forum will know more about compensation, never tried for that myself.

The $96 sounds like the basic coach fare from Boston to Chicago, per person. They would, I guess, refund the $150 odd "business class" fare (That was around what I paid for the same thing this year in June...) and downgrade you to coach class so maybe double check your new ticket info?

Amtrak ticket staff and phone agents often seem like MacDonalds staff, they seem to have started work that day, and not have much of a clue, so they can make mistakes too.

As the business class is only offered on the Boston to Chicago section of the train, which seems not to be running, you will be accommodated in the coach seats of the New York to Chicago section at Albany.

The other possible scenario could be that your business class coach is already at Albany, and you can join it from there.

None of us want to be on bus substitutions, but try not to let it get you down, still an amazing country, and an exciting adventure!

Ed.


----------



## Adam (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks Ed, much appreciated. I think I'm most disappointed that I'm having to sit on a bus for five hours - I'm really not a fan!

Currently considering cancelling and flying - it will give us an extra day in Boston or Chicago and works out about the same price.

Just a hiccup I know, it will be a fantastic trip


----------



## TJGagliardo (Sep 23, 2017)

You could take the train from Boston to New York City and the Lakeshore Ltd. from there to Chicago. Longer, no bus, don't know the cost. Just an idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## caravanman (Sep 23, 2017)

I am guessing if there is no train from Boston to Albany, there won't be one to New York either?

Flying might be more relaxing, Adam, and Chicago is a brilliant city to spend more time in!

Ed


----------



## OBS (Sep 23, 2017)

caravanman said:


> I am guessing if there is no train from Boston to Albany, there won't be one to New York either?
> 
> Flying might be more relaxing, Adam, and Chicago is a brilliant city to spend more time in!
> 
> Ed





caravanman said:


> I am guessing if there is no train from Boston to Albany, there won't be one to New York either?
> 
> Flying might be more relaxing, Adam, and Chicago is a brilliant city to spend more time in!
> 
> Ed


There will be a train from NY. It is the section from Bos-Alb where trackwork is being performed.....


----------



## caravanman (Sep 23, 2017)

Sorry, I was responding to post number 4, but it seems I am in error anyway? I guess the direct route to New York from Boston takes a different route than via Albany...

Ed.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 23, 2017)

Even if the track (work) closure is between Boston and Albany, and business class is offered from Boston to Chicago, they most likely would keep the car in Albany during that time. Then business class could still be offered from Albany to Chicago.

And yes, the route from Boston to New York City goes basically along the coastline, while Boston to Albany goes inland.l


----------



## Adam (Sep 23, 2017)

Cheers guys good insights. I think the NY option is out, while we're not tight on our schedule but it looks like it would reduce time in both cities.


----------



## Ronbo (Sep 23, 2017)

Adam said:


> Cheers guys good insights. I think the NY option is out, while we're not tight on our schedule but it looks like it would reduce time in both cities.


Adam, as far as your disappointment about the reroute through Wyoming, it is my understanding that that takes place during October from 10/01-10/08, and returns to the normal route on 10/09. Maybe you could change your trip on the CZ to a different time if your flexible with that idea ?

As far as the rest of your trip and avoiding the bus titutions, which could be possible, hope it all works out and that you enjoy your time in the USA!


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 25, 2017)

The Boston and NY sections of the LSL meet in Albany/Rennsalear. The NY section will run.

I like the idea of routing through NY, although it would take longer. You should call Amtrak to request that routing.


----------



## Paul Dow (Sep 25, 2017)

So Amtrak charges $96 from Boston to Albany/Rennsalear. I see that Peter Pan Bus only charges $31. Unfortunately, they go to Albany, not Rennsalear, so it would be difficult to catch a train. The bus can be as quick at 3 hours 40 minutes, while the train is scheduled for 5 hours 10 minutes. Then it takes another 1:05 to join with the New York section.

I know the train is more comfortable, but it sure isn't the most efficient.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 25, 2017)

Part of the reason it takes 1 hour 5 minutes is that it must wait until both the NYP section and the BOS section arrive at the station. It’s very hard to combine 2 sections together when 1 of them is not there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks very much all for your replies and alternatives. I guess the biggest frustration is having booked almost 100% of our trip and activities back in February that we get just over a week's notice of changes, so we are not really able to be too flexible.

Upshot is we are flying to Chicago, but gaining an extra day in Boston and still have the Zephyr and Crescent to look forward to Every cloud.....


----------

